

The work you do while you procrastinate is ... - thibaut_barrere
http://www.humblepied.com/jessica-hische/

======
bilch
If I followed this advice, my new full-time, ex-procrastination activity would
transform into hard work, and I would seek relief in procrastination -
probably doing exactly the thing I just got away from. See also John Perry's
seminal essay on "Structured Procrastination":
<http://www.structuredprocrastination.com/>

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I do agree - at some point you have to do the work, and take the tip with a
grain of salt.

I found it was interesting nonetheless.

------
thibaut_barrere
Full tip: "The work you do while you procrastinate is probably the work you
should be doing for the rest of your life"

~~~
vinutheraj
I watch movies/read HN while I procrastinate ! :(

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Is there any way to turn 'watching movies' or 'read HN' into some kind of work
?

~~~
vinutheraj
That's what I am searching for while reading HN

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Well - you're on track, then :)

------
scotty79
Great. Now I just have to find someone to pay me for reading internet, ranting
and solving problems of my choosing.

~~~
nfnaaron
"[1] reading internet, [2]ranting and [3]solving problems of my choosing"

[1] For reading the internet, you could do a startup where companies that
intrusively search the internet and facebook for disqualifying statements for
new recruits and insurance clients could outsource that work to you instead.

[2] Doing [1] may discourage you from ranting online, which won't help you to
be paid for ranting but could lower that need's priority.

[3] If you choose to do [1] then you will have solved at least one problem of
your choosing.

------
teye
Jessica's work is amazing, and she has a cool CC-licensed graphic design
project: <http://dailydropcap.com>.

Exchanged a couple emails recently encouraging her to allow comments on it and
she was quite gracious.

Great advice, too.

------
StarLite
I must start doing something having to do with RSS feeds then ... :P

